# Splitting MKV file into 2 parts



## zhong

I am trying to copy MKV file so I can play it on Fat32 Micro Core 32 gigs flash drive. My file size is about 9 gigs. So it won't copy to Fat32, since there is only 4 gigs limit I understand.

I tried using NTS but audio is out of sync to the video.

The partial copied file to Fat32 seems to work well.

So I wish to split the MKV video file into 2 parts and copy them to Fat32 flash drive.

Are there any freeware program out there to do this ?

Splitting MKV video into 2 parts, so I can play them in 2 parts ?

Thanks


----------



## Corday

- Split Videos into Multiple MKV Files (Without Quality Loss)

Other choice would be to compress rather than split.


----------



## willaustin

MKVToolnix has good reviews, take a look at it. And ща course the first things that comes to mind is Avidemux


----------

